# Contest sign up thread only please......



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok gals, since there seems to be a fair amount of you interested in the contest..........lets sign up here!!! :archer:

I'm in.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Me too:banana:


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Contest!*

I am in this year!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Count me in too


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

details please!!!!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=957453

I'm in...sign me up, hope I do better than a squirrel this year :embara:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

CricketKiller said:


> details please!!!!!


Details are up above in a sticky..........has the rules and all in there. :thumb: Hope you join in the fun!! :nod:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

*Important!!*

*Sign up will be open until August 1st!! No later. So lets all get signed up for some fun!!!!*


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

count me in...


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

In :cheer2:


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm in too.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sign me up:set1_applaud:


----------



## Txbowtechlady (May 26, 2008)

In in too!:RockOn:


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

Count me in as well


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

*Wouldn't miss it for the world!!! Count me in!! *


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

In there like swimwear!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ME TOO, ME TOO.. lol I'm in..


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Count me in !!


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

Sign me up. Not sure our little southeast PA bucks can compete, but sounds like fun.


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

COUNT ME IN!!!:RockOn:


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hope to get something this year! I'm in.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm in :blob1:


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm in ....


----------



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Count me in also!


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter (Jul 6, 2009)

I am in!:smile:


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Aw heck I'm in


----------



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

Sign me up. Last year just wasn't my year, but hopefuuly this year will be better!! Can't wait!!

Lori


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Count me in!!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm in!! I hope this year is my lucky season!


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Drenalinymph (Aug 4, 2008)

*im in again*

count me in, 100 points last year and I will try to best that.


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Sign me up too! I hope I have some better luck than last year......


----------



## Freesemomma (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm In.... :high5:


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Im in


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

I am in !!!! I do not forsee anything happening like last year


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Women's contest*

Ok...I am in...I am new to this so any advice is much appreciated!:usa:


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm in....already got one eyed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I'm in....already got one eyed!!!!!!!!!


You don't have to go bragging like that you know.....


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> You don't have to go bragging like that you know.....


You should see him....in velvet and out past his ears!!!!! and got a little buddy with him.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I'm in....already got one eyed!!!!!!!!!



You can't play...you got too many last year!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> you can't play...you got too many last year!!


please!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> please!!!!


Let me think about it....


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> You should see him....in velvet and out past his ears!!!!! and got a little buddy with him.


I'm not picky. I will take his little buddy!!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

Yea! I am in! I need to get in contact w/ Irefuse! I am sure that she would be down for it too!!!:shade:


----------



## TigerGalLE (Feb 6, 2008)

I wanna play! Thanks!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TigerGalLE said:


> I wanna play! Thanks!


SC Where????


----------



## Chiquita_hunt3r (Sep 28, 2007)

*Me Too!!*

Better count me in I have enough tags that hopefully I can get some points this year! :tongue:


----------



## Blackroesses (Aug 17, 2008)

me too!!! sounds like fun!!! :teeth:


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> You should see him....in velvet and out past his ears!!!!! and got a little buddy with him.


and you're hunting in SC??? Man that's a monster down here!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ME, ME, ME I WANN PLAY. LOL count me in...


----------



## deadeyedaphne (Jul 20, 2009)

count me in:shade:


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

ok - maybe I didn't read it correctly, but help me out please. Is it for whitetail only? If I remember correctly you gals did a contest last year with so many points for a certain animal; I didn't participate but I did check out the pics and stuff. I couldn't find the specific rules


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

MNArrowFlinger said:


> ok - maybe I didn't read it correctly, but help me out please. Is it for whitetail only? If I remember correctly you gals did a contest last year with so many points for a certain animal; I didn't participate but I did check out the pics and stuff. I couldn't find the specific rules


Never mind - I found the rules. :embara:


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

I am in. Need to know rules. Gun or just archery? I know silly question for Archerytalk.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Who's gonna break us into teams?


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I wanna play!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

archermarj said:


> I am in. Need to know rules. Gun or just archery? I know silly question for Archerytalk.


Been archery only. :nod:



bowtechbuffy said:


> Who's gonna break us into teams?


I will be putting names in a hat and drawing them out on Aug. 1st. And get them posted that afternoon/evening. :thumb:


----------



## Nocked_Nurse89 (Sep 26, 2008)

WHOO HOO!! I'm so glad I found this thread, I was getting ready to ask when all of this would be starting again. I was so bummed that I didn't get signed up last year, so...

Im IN!!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I will give it a try?? Every time I get into one of these contests it seems I have bad luck. But - I will give it a shot. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll play again...


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Count me in:archer:


----------



## CBurch (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm In!!


----------



## RACHEL_LEE (Jun 10, 2009)

Im in on this one!!!! Good luck to all


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Im in


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm in. Bummer though that it doesn't start until Aug. 15th. Calif. deer season started July 11th and I am heading out this weekend.


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm in:teeth:


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

You can count me in!!!:aniangel:


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds like fun! Count me in!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

CricketKiller said:


> and you're hunting in SC??? Man that's a monster down here!!!


The camera went out yesterday...I'll be posting pics...


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Count me in....


----------



## Drenalinymph (Aug 4, 2008)

*contest*

Im in again.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like fun. I would like to sign up also.
thanks
D.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Just 2 1/2 days left to sign up!!! From the looks of it, we've already got last year beat all to hell. :whoo: I am so happy to see so many women take up this sport and hobby. :nod: 

Dee


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Last year was a bad year all the way around for me. Hopefully, this will be my year!


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

Sign me up please!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay... I'm in! ... and I MIGHT actually get something this year too... you never know.


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm new to this site but count me in:thumbs_up


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

I will join in and hope for the best


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, time to close this up. Hope everyone got in that wanted in..........I will draw the names of the teams when I get home on Monday. :whoo:

Dee


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, time to close this thread down. I hope that everyone got in that wanted in. I will draw the teams when I get home on Monday.........

Dee


----------

